# Was passiert wenn eine AiO Wasserkühlung undicht ist, kommt der Hersteller für Schäden auf?



## al3xboy (16. September 2018)

*Was passiert wenn eine AiO Wasserkühlung undicht ist, kommt der Hersteller für Schäden auf?*

Ich habe mich heute mit einem Kumpel unterhalten und dann sind wir auf das Thema gekommen ob der Hersteller eine AiO-Wasserkühlung dafür aufkommt wenn die Kühlung undicht ist und dann andere Teile im PC beschädigt. Also damit meine ich ob der Hersteller auch für die anderen Teile des PCs aufkommt falls z.B. die Grafikkarte kaputt geht. Und wie ist das eigentlich mit der Flüssigkeit in AiO-Wasserkühlung? Wird da nicht leitende verwendet damit nichts im PC groß beschädigt wird oder ist die Flüssigkeit leitend. Wie ist es z.B. bei denen von Corsair oder bei der NZXT Kraken?


----------



## pedi (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was passiert wenn eine AiO Wasserkühlung undicht ist, kommt der Hersteller für Schäden auf?*

die werden wohl irgendwo im kleingedruckten folgeschäden ausgeschlossen haben.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was passiert wenn eine AiO Wasserkühlung undicht ist, kommt der Hersteller für Schäden auf?*

Kommt auf die Kulanz des Herstellers an, Raff z.B. hat seine GTX Titan X durch nen Silverstone Kühler geschrottet und Ersatz bekommen, ich weiß aber nicht mehr in welcher Form.


----------

